# Cat fine one minute, biting the next.



## atlantisuk (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,
First time poster here so I apologise if this is in the wrong area.

We picked up a 6 year old cat from Cats Protection yesterday, and she has been great, up until a short time ago. I have always had a cat but my wife has never had one and was very nervous about getting the right one (in fact it's taken almost a year for her to build up the courage), so they helped us choose one that matched our requirements (good with people etc).

For some reason one minute the cat was happy and wanting loads of attention, then whilst sitting on my wife's lap it turned around and bit her. There was no provocation, my wife didn't move, there were no load noises, and the cat did not show any signs of being agitated before hand (ears, tail etc).
The cat had been suffering from stress at it former owners, but Cats Protection assumed it was due to many other cats in the property, now I am not so sure.

I of course assumed this was playful biting, and told my wife to pop a plaster on the cuts, but whist I was with the cat a few hours later it for no apparent reason tried to bite me several times as well, again no signs it was agitated or playful in its body language.

As of now my wife has lost confidence in the cat and has asked me to call Cats Protection when they open to return it. Not only is this unfair on the cat but we have invested over £120, but the feelings of my wife must be my priority.

Any suggestions before I take the extreme measure of returning the cat?


----------



## nari1807 (May 4, 2012)

Hi, 

So sorry to hear about your cat.
Has the cat been to the vet since you had it? 
Cats sometimes hide physical problems. 

If it is a psycological problem, then the cat may need to see a professional behaviour expert. 

Alternatively there are a few cat rehab homes. 

But both options can be quite expensive.


Some cats do not like being picked up or sitting in someones lap.

Maybe she is just not a lap cat. May just be a case of leaving her to her own devices untill she builds up the trust to come to you. 

Hope the situation improves. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,
Aww that is so sad to hear about your cat biting. Let me tell you my experience. My cat came to live with us last summer. He is an amazingly friendly fella and loving, but we found that if we stroked him too much, just out of nowhere he would turn round and bite, even if he was purring and would seem really happy he would turn round and give a bite. Since coming on here Ive learned alot and now I know that sometimes thats just what cats do... Even now, 9 months later at times he still does it. Sometimes I can tell if he is going to strike by his ears going back and the tail swishing and I know to stop petting him, other times he does it straight out of the blue without any signs. Just one of those things that cats do its overstimulation... Tipsy doesnt do it as much as he used to and I know he doesnt mean anything by it he loves us to bits as we do him. Try to persevere a little bit more and let him or her gain your trust and get to know each other. We didnt know Tipsy very much, he adopted us not the other way round ... Goodluck to you. People with much more knowledge will be on later to help you...You learn alot on here its amazing..Kyria x


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

As you've only had her since yesterday, it is far too early to be thinking of returning her as she bites. She's not had a chance to settle in to your home yet and is probably extremely scared and nervous of her new environment.

Put her in a room on her own with food, water and a litter tray, and let her settle in there first for an absolute minimum of a week. I think people on here recommend three weeks, which makes sense. During that time, go into her room for an hour a day (you could break it down into two half hour visits), ignore her and read aloud, so she gets used to the sound of your voice and will eventually learn to trust you. It's particularly important for your wife, as it'll build up her confidence too. When she starts approaching you, use a toy to play with her or give her treats, so she associates you with good things. Do not use your hands as toys though. If she lets you cuddle her, do, but always make sure you take things at her pace. If she begins to look uncomfortable or tries to bite or scratch, back off immediately and continue with your reading aloud and ignoring her.

By the end of the three weeks (could be less but depends on the cat), she should be a lot more trusting and a lot more willing to play.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

atlantisuk said:


> Hi,
> First time poster here so I apologise if this is in the wrong area.
> 
> We picked up a 6 year old cat from Cats Protection yesterday, and she has been great, up until a short time ago. I have always had a cat but my wife has never had one and was very nervous about getting the right one (in fact it's taken almost a year for her to build up the courage), so they helped us choose one that matched our requirements (good with people etc).
> ...


This was posted in February and the first reply was today. I think it is too late now to give advice, as the cat has probably already gone back. I do hope "it" has found a suitable home.

For anyone else who comes across this problem though, the cat needs time to settle in and get used to people. Nobody knows what he or she has been through in the past. I wouldn't be stroking her at all unless she invites it.

I have had a two year old cat for a few weeks now, and she has only just started to let me stroke her before biting.

She was already suffering from stress, she needed more time to feel secure. I will never understand why people get an animal and think there is something wrong with it when it objects to being mauled about by a total stranger straight away.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I didn't even check the date on this :eek6:

I hope they kept the cat...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Oh dear, I didn't even check the date on this :eek6:
> 
> I hope they kept the cat...


It seems unlikely. Poor thing wasn't given a chance. When my daughter worked at Wood Green a couple came and adopted two kittens, then phoned as soon as they got home wanting to return them as one of them had scratched his wife! Unbelievable really. Kittens scratch, that's what they do.

I can't believe a rescue would give any animal to people who know so little about them.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww poor kittie, I hope its now found its forever home and is happy..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> > I will never understand why people get an animal and think there is something wrong with it when it objects to being mauled about by a total stranger straight away.
> 
> 
> I completely agree with you Newfiesmum. From reading the OP's post one
> ...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I worry that they haven't come back yet...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I worry that they haven't come back yet...


Why should he? He posted asking for advice three months ago, and unfortunately nobody replied. That is the tragedy, and very unusual on this forum. Usually people will reply straight away.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Why should he? He posted asking for advice three months ago, and unfortunately nobody replied. That is the tragedy, and very unusual on this forum. Usually people will reply straight away.


True. I'm worried about this poor kitty now


----------

